

Mobile Tech and the Evolution of the Nation-State - drallison
http://liberationtechnology.stanford.edu/events/mobile_technology_and_the_evolution_of_the_nationstate/
This Stanford talk will eventually be available on the web as a video.  For those in the SF Bay Area it's a free public talk.
======
drallison
This Stanford talk will be available as a video on the web at some point in
the future. For those in the SF Bay Area, it's a free public lecture.

